# 50W Heatvape Invader Mini MOD



## Heaven Gifts (28/4/15)

Invader Mini is the newest product from Heatvape. It is water resistant, dust resistant and shock proof.

The pics and info from http://www.heavengifts.com/Heatvape-Invader-Mini-VW-MOD-Express-Kit.html






 

What do you think about this VW MOD?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/4/15)

I think if you need a weapon for self defense, and having a few toots.

This mod is perfect for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/15)

Pauly Meatballs review!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/15)

Phil on the Invader... Not a big fan. But I'm only 10 minutes in...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ashTZA (29/5/15)

Mine arrived today in black from SirVapes; And all I can say is its the dogs bollocks.

I'm usually more partial to mechs but I love the way this thing vapes & how it feels in the hand.
There's no pause or sputtering; Insta heat; Lots of vapour.
and the temp control actually works pretty well.

I watched PBsardo's review before I purchased. But honestly haven't experienced the issue he had with trying to get the thing to switch between temp mode & watt mode. (It asked me the question when I swap coils & adjusted appropriately without incident.) Although his advice about double checking when you screw on a new atty, before taking a toot @ 50w raping your lungs is probably a good idea anyway. Also had no trouble with catching the battery cover thread.

I personally like the way the 510 connector adjusts. Some of my attys [lemo included] give me crap with poor contact on some mods & I have to adjust the pin which I find more of a headache; with this it was a snap (you loosen the mods connector ring; screw in your atty all the way then just scew the connector ring down for a perfect connection).

Its also pretty slim and the rugged styling is interestingly attractive.
It looks like something a working man would carry.

Very comfortable to hold. The rubber case also obviously gives it excellent grip & protection from sudden losses of altitude.

My only gripe, is obviously the lack of USB charging port (nice to have in case of a late night at the office and forgot to bring spare batteries). Most regulated mods have usb so its something I've kinda come to expect. But I understand their reasons for not having one [the waterproofing] although I'm sure they could have just put a rubber stopper over it or something if they thought about it.

Oh and I agree the fire button would have been better if it actually was, were the bump that looks like a fire button near the top is.
Would have been a much more natural thumb position. Not to say where it is now Is uncomfortable; just that if it was closer to the top it would have been 100% perfect.

I'm not in any rush to test dropping it in a pool; but the waterproofing aspect definitely makes this the one I'll be taking with me to any trips to the pub where spillage is a regular concern.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phrozin (30/6/15)

@ashTZA ,thanks for the info and glad you're happy with it
I did a pre-order today at SirVapes for my Invader Mini. Heard shippment will be here around next week.
I can confirm that SirVapes are getting the V.2 models that fixes the loss of settings after sleep and coil detection problems that Phil Busardo mentioned in his review(Regarding V.1 and V.2 models)
I do need a tank of a battery mod working outside a lot and hiking etc. So this baby was designed for me I already own a Delta2 tank which survived quite a bit of falls. Can't wait to get mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heaven Gifts (1/7/15)

Phrozin said:


> @ashTZA ,thanks for the info and glad you're happy with it
> I did a pre-order today at SirVapes for my Invader Mini. Heard shippment will be here around next week.
> I can confirm that SirVapes are getting the V.2 models that fixes the loss of settings after sleep and coil detection problems that Phil Busardo mentioned in his review(Regarding V.1 and V.2 models)
> I do need a tank of a battery mod working outside a lot and hiking etc. So this baby was designed for me I already own a Delta2 tank which survived quite a bit of falls. Can't wait to get mine



HeavenGifts.com is the largest electronic cigarettes retailer and wholesale supplier in global market. We have a wide range of vaping devices for sale, and we always get the first Official Distributor authorization of the hot sales.

Please support us, we always provide excellent quality devices and services as top priority to you. Thanks so much.


----------

